# Weaning off the IB



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Kayce, IMO one of the biggest problems for most beginners in training is weaning off the correction or reward depending on methods used.
How would you wean off the IB to a point it's not needed? I realize correction and/or reward should always be a part of training but for competition how is it done?


----------



## Kayce Cover (Oct 30, 2007)

Bob Scott said:


> Kayce, IMO one of the biggest problems for most beginners in training is weaning off the correction or reward depending on methods used.
> How would you wean off the IB to a point it's not needed? I realize correction and/or reward should always be a part of training but for competition how is it done?


You are voicing an understandable and important concern. But, I don't find it to be a problem. Generally, as the dog gains confidence, he speeds up and we don't even have time to give IBs. In any case, when he gains confidence, we fade them back. It takes next to no time. They can be added anytime the animal shows confusion. Many fear they will be a crutch, but the opposite happens. The dogs become quickly more confident.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Thanks Kayce! I suspected it would be something like that. 
One of the MAJOR criticisms of food and marker training is "What happens on the trial field if you don't have food and the dog refuses to obey?" No different then if the dog refuses to obey on the trial field and you don't have a pinch/choke/e-collar on. You simply missed something in the training! :grin: :wink:


----------



## Kayce Cover (Oct 30, 2007)

Bob Scott said:


> Thanks Kayce! I suspected it would be something like that.
> One of the MAJOR criticisms of food and marker training is "What happens on the trial field if you don't have food and the dog refuses to obey?" No different then if the dog refuses to obey on the trial field and you don't have a pinch/choke/e-collar on. You simply missed something in the training! :grin: :wink:



Good point Bob. And, of the three, voice support is the subtlest and the easiest to wean away. With the verbal bridge system, we DON"T give food for every trial - we average about 30 %. Unlike luring, there is never a direct movement toward food - all movement is guided by the target, or by labelled concepts. However, even bridges and targets don't save me from faulty training plans and practices. :-(


----------

